# PCI=biosirq

## james

Hi All.

I get this message on bootup:

PCI: no IRQ known for interrupt pin A  of device 00:0f.0. Please try using pcibiosirq.

The board is a Asus P5A with an Ali chipset/Award BIOS running an AMD K6-2/550.

Any ideas?

Thanks,

j

----------

## littlekif

i'm getting the same problem for my network card. i did the stage 3 install because i didn't know how else to work around that error and i thought that building the kernel would fix it (i guess i was hoping for magic). Now it stalls after it loads the Linux Kernel Card Services and produces these last two lines:

Yenta IRQ list 06b8, PCI irq0

Socket Status: 30000007

does anyone know what i should do about the pci=biosirq? i honestly don't know what to do.

----------

## littlekif

i tried changing the PCI access mode from 'Any' to 'BIOS' but there was no change. anybody have ANY idea at all?

----------

## ElCondor

add  pci=biosirq  to the kernel as a boot parameter. in the future, acpi should take care of this, but I guess that's another few months to wait for ..

* ElCondor pasa *

----------

## littlekif

i added that to grub but unfortunately it doesn't work. am i doing something wrong? here's the detail of the last lines i get before it hangs.

Linux Kernel Card Services 3.1.22

  options: [pci] [cardbus] [pm]

PCI: No IRQ known for interrupt pin A of device 00:13.0

PCI: No IRQ known for interrupt pin B of device 00:13.1

Intel PCIC probe: not found

usb.c: registered new driver usbdevfs

usb.c: registered new driver hub

Yenta IRQ list 06b8, PCI irq0

Socket Status: 30000007

... and then it hangs. i'm most worried about that PCI irq0 line second from the bottom. as i said before, i havent' gotten the network card working yet but i didn't think that it would hang a boot.

----------

